# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Hockey Terms & Short Phrases

## peterpeter

Hey everyone.. I recently joined a beginners hockey league and was assigned to Team Russia. Since I'm on Team Russia, I thought it would be fun to learn some hockey terms a phrases. If anyone has time to translate the following (even better, how to pronounce) I would be VERY appreciative! 
"Pass me the puck." or just "Pass it" 
"Shoot it!" as in "Shoot the puck" 
"Change." or what you would say when you're coming off the ice and you want the next guy to come on. 
"Good Job" , "Nice shot", or anything congratulatory would be great! 
Thanks so much, what a great forum!

----------


## Красота-то какая

"Good job!" = молод*е*ц (malad*e*ts) 
Молодец is the person who's just done a good job  ::

----------


## BlackMage

They call a pass "Пас".
That's the only one I know.

----------


## peterpeter

Thanks!

----------


## peterpeter

how would you pronouce "Пас"?

----------


## Красота-то какая

I don't know much sports language but if someone has had a woderful opportunity to score but stupidly failed we call him маз*и*ла (maz*ee*la)

----------


## Красота-то какая

> how would you pronouce "Пас"?

 your "pass", but we do not aspirate (not p_h_ass)

----------


## peterpeter

> I don't know much sports language but if someone has had a woderful opportunity to score but stupidly failed we call him маз*и*ла (maz*ee*la)

 that's great!

----------


## peterpeter

Instead of change... maybe "Switch with me." or "Take my place." in Russian would get the same point across.

----------


## Бармалей

> Hey everyone.. I recently joined a beginners hockey league and was assigned to Team Russia. Since I'm on Team Russia, I thought it would be fun to learn some hockey terms a phrases. If anyone has time to translate the following (even better, how to pronounce) I would be VERY appreciative!  
> Thanks so much, what a great forum!

 Based on my foggy memory of NHL 2005 in Russian:
Pass the puck: передай шайбу! [pereday shabu] or just noun form for "pass" is передача [peredacha]
Shoot: Ударь! [udar] or брось! [bros]?
Line Change: I forget. Maybe слудующий срок [sleduyushi srok]? 
Maybe we have a Russian hockey buff who can back me up/correct me, though?

----------


## peterpeter

Thank you Barmaley! 
Would anyone be able to record these? That seems like the best way for me to know i'm pronouncing them correctly. Thanks again everyone.

----------


## Sleep

> Line Change: I forget. Maybe слудующий срок [sleduyushi srok]?

 It should be "замена/смена звена" if I correctly understood the "line change" term.

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Barmaley  Line Change: I forget. Maybe слудующий срок [sleduyushi srok]?   It should be "замена/смена звена" if I correctly understood the "line change" term.

 I think you do. Now that I see it, I think it was called "звена" but I don't know about the замена/смена part -- but I'm sure you know what you're talking about. Listen to *sleep*, not me!

----------


## Красота-то какая

*shoot* is, I think, *бросай* [bras*ai*]

----------


## Красота-то какая

Get your supporter group to shout these things out: 
Шайбу! Шайбу! Шайбу! Шайбу! Шайбу! .... (Accusative case of "puck")
When everybody suddenly wants the Russian team to score

----------


## BlackMage

You sound so enthusiastic!

----------


## Красота-то какая

And, of course, the very word *Russia*! = Россия [rass*i*ya] 
Even got my sister's help   ::  
Do not laugh at our shouting   ::

----------


## peterpeter

Красота-то какая you are great, thanks so much! 
The only other ones I really want to know is the translation for. 
"Give it here" or "Give it to me"  
and 
"I'm open" or "I'm unguarded" 
Thanks for taking the time to record those audio files  :: 
I'm going to burn them cds and hand them out to our team!

----------


## Красота-то какая

> "Give it here" or "Give it to me"

 maybe *мне*? this means "to me" and is used when playing different games, not sure about hockey. Very probably they do too. 
[mne]

----------


## peterpeter

sounds good to me. thanks!

----------


## peterpeter

could you record  
замена/смена звена 
for me?

----------


## Красота-то какая

Was glad to help   ::  
As for "I'm open", I've no idea unfortunately.

----------


## peterpeter

Ha Ha.. ok, no problem. 
Thank you so much!

----------


## Красота-то какая

Ok. Зам*е*на [zam*e*na] 
And смена звена I never heard... 
BTW There's a special page for (asking for) audio files on this site - http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewfor ... f73fa6ff27

----------


## Бармалей

> Was glad to help   
> As for "I'm open", I've no idea unfortunately.

 Maybe свободен! свободен!?

----------


## BlackMage

> maybe *мне*? this means "to me" and is used when playing different games, not sure about hockey. Very probably they do too.

 Can you say like "Сюда!" instead?

----------


## basurero

Красота-то какая, я люблю твой голос   ::

----------


## Dusik

> Originally Posted by peterpeter  Hey everyone.. I recently joined a beginners hockey league and was assigned to Team Russia. Since I'm on Team Russia, I thought it would be fun to learn some hockey terms a phrases. If anyone has time to translate the following (even better, how to pronounce) I would be VERY appreciative!  
> Thanks so much, what a great forum!   Based on my foggy memory of NHL 2005 in Russian:
> Pass the puck: передай шайбу! [pereday shabu] or just noun form for "pass" is передача [peredacha]
> Shoot: Ударь! [udar] or брось! [bros]?
> Line Change: I forget. Maybe слудующий срок [sleduyushi srok]? 
> Maybe we have a Russian hockey buff who can back me up/correct me, though?

 лучше говорить: "давай шайбу" или "отдай шайбу" 
shoot = бей! 
Line Change = смена 
и много много мата.. да.. послушали бы вы, как эти хоккеисты между собой разговаривают

----------


## Dusik

> Originally Posted by Красота-то какая  maybe *мне*? this means "to me" and is used when playing different games, not sure about hockey. Very probably they do too.   Can you say like "Сюда!" instead?

 yes you can.

----------


## Vadim84

"I'm open" = "Я открыт"
"I'm unguarded" = "Я неприкрыт"

----------

